# Deleting book cover image of book already been deleted from Cloud Account



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi sorry I've looked but could not find the answer. I have a image of a book cover remaining on my Kindle HD, I stupidly downloaded a book called 50 Sheds of Grey thinking it was 50 Shades of Grey , I've deleted it from my cloud account and sync my Kindle but the image remains and I can't find anyway of removing it. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where are you seeing it?

On the carousel, just touch and hold -- you'll get options to remove it from the carousel or the device or make it a favorite (or make it NOT a favorite).

Did you get it from Amazon?  If it's been less than 7 days you can return it for a refund.  Doing that, or just deleting it from your Cloud via amazon should make it not show on the device at all.


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry for not explaining, the image is in "Books" and then when I select the "Cloud" tab.
I've removed it from the Cloud Account and sync the Kindle, but the image is still on the Kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1more said:


> Sorry for not explaining, the image is in "Books" and then when I select the "Cloud" tab.


In that case, you have not deleted it.

Go to Amazon and Manage Your Kindle. Find it there and delete it.

Again, if it's been less than 7 days one of the options will be return it for refund. More than that and you can delete it permanently, but won't get any money back.

Once you do THAT, and sync, it should be gone for good.

OR, if it was a document you uploaded from elsewhere, it will be under personal documents. But, again, you should be able to delete it from there.

As far as I know, the only way to make a book gone permanently is to do it via Manage Your Kindle at Amazon.


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry your reply and my added not to my second post must have crossed, the book has been deleted from my Cloud account with amazon, and I have sync the Kindle but the image and only the image remains under "Books" and then "Cloud" tab


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Two questions--

If you go to your Amazon account, and "Manage Your Kindle" is it still there?  Or only visible on your Fire?


And, if you press and hold on the cover on your Kindle, what options do you see?

Betsy


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Two questions--

Hi, I've been to my Amazon account many times trying to sort this out and the only place the book is shown is in "Downloaded" i.e saying it was successfully downloaded on 18th Dec 2012, and not listed in "Books, Mag. Docs" or anywhere else.

If I long press on the image a window opens saying "Download, Add to Favourites"  

Thanks for any help


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1more said:


> If I long press on the image a window opens saying "Download, Add to Favourites"
> 
> Thanks for any help


In that case, it is NOT currently on the device. But it IS, apparently, still in your archive/cloud.

Did you buy the book from Amazon?

If so, it should be listed under "Books" on your "Manage Your Kindle" page. From there you should be able to actually remove it entirely.

Now, I guess from your spelling of "Favourites", you are probably in the UK, and it's possible the UK store and 'manage your kindle' area is different, so I'll tag a couple of our UK members and see if one of them can give you something more specific.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, 1more, let me see if we can clear up what's happening here.

I'm assuming as you say you have a Kindle HD that you mean a Kindle Fire HD - yes?

When you go into 'Books' on the Kindle and click on 'cloud' the book's image is still there and if you press on it, you get the option to download it? If this is true then, as Ann says, the book is still in your Amazon account.

The only way to delete the book permanently from your account, is to go to the Amazon website and log in, then go to your 'manage your kindle page'. If you buy your books from amazon.co.uk that's here or if you use amazon.com, then it's here.

Once you're on that page, you should see the book listed - use the search box if it doesn't show up at the top of the list.

Once you find the book, use the button on the far right of the screen that says 'Actions' and that will give you the option to either delete the book from your library or to return it for a refund if you've had it less than seven days. Either option will remove the book from your account and from the cloud list on your Kindle.

One other thing to consider - when you perform the sync, are you sure your wi-fi connection is working and that the Kindle is actually connecting and updating?


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> Hi, 1more, let me see if we can clear up what's happening here.
> 
> I'm assuming as you say you have a Kindle HD that you mean a Kindle Fire HD - yes?


Thanks everyone for your help. Sorry, yes I'm in the UK, and yes your correct it's a Kindle Fire HD, I've checked all through my "Manage Your Kindle" on the Amazon site, and the only place the book is still listed is in Order History i.e. successfully downloaded to Kindle. I had previously deleted the book from my Amazon account. I have just again while reading your post double checked my account and it is definitely not listed in Books, Newspapers, Blogs, Personal Docs or any of the other categories except Order History.

All I have on my Kindle Fire HD is a image of the book cover which is shown in Books under the cloud Tab, When I press on the image (Long or short press) all I get is a new menu saying Download and Add to Fravourites.

One point you mentioned, is the Kindle connected and syncing, that's been on my mind, its definitely connected via WiFi but I wonder if it may not be connecting to the Amazon account and therefore not updating.

Note, Just sent myself a test e-mail & then sync my Kindle and the new e-mail appeared so the connection with my e-mail account is working OK. I'm stumped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What happens if you press and hold to get the menu, and then select download?  And, if you select "All Items" in Manage Your Kindle (if that's an option for you), does it show up?

You could try getting a sample of a book; that would tell you if it's connecting with your account.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So, when you long press on the book image on your Fire and choose ' download' does the book actually still download?

For one thing, that will check if the device is connecting to Amazon, and will also determine if you still own the book.


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What happens if you press and hold to get the menu, and then select download? And, if you select "All Items" in Manage Your Kindle (if that's an option for you), does it show up?
> 
> You could try getting a sample of a book; that would tell you if it's connecting with your account.
> 
> Betsy


When I select download, nothing happens. If I select "All Items" it does not show up.

Tried downloading a sample and it took 3 to 4 seconds to come through (40Mb connection)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so clearly, the Fire can find your account, and just as clearly, the book doesn't seem to be on your account.  (As you said.   Thanks for bearing with us while we troubleshot.

Have you tried restarting the device? 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds to me like it's just an artifact and you have, really, deleted it thoroughly.

So I'd suggest restarting it as well.  Hold the power button until it asks you to confirm, and say 'yes'.  Give it 10 seconds and turn it back on.


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It sounds to me like it's just an artifact and you have, really, deleted it thoroughly.
> So I'd suggest restarting it as well. Hold the power button until it asks you to confirm, and say 'yes'. Give it 10 seconds and turn it back on.


Just tried, no luck, still there. what has just appeared next to the image is a *!* When I tap on the exclamation mark a new window opens

Licence Limit Reached
You have exceeded the limit on the number of devices that ca read this item. You may deregister any device no longer in use and delete the content, which will allow you to download this item. You may also purchase another copy from the Kindle store

I understand what you will think from that statement, but I've only ever had it downloaded to my Fire HD, and could not wait to get rid of it. The only thing I can think of is the number of times I've tried to download it to my Fire to try and erase it correctly, has caused some confusion on the Amazon account.

Truly thanks for everyone's help, I'm going to log off now, my brain is fried and it midnight here. so once again thanks will check here in morning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you're at the point where you need to contact Kindle Customer Service.

Betsy


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks all, your a great friendly bunch, and I'm glad I found this place. Goodnight from here   but probably Good morning were you are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, good night from us, too, early evening here on the US East Coast.

Come on back and discuss the books you're reading on your Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Betsy -- there's some glitch in the system. . .and, arguably, given the nature of the book (close but not quite title to a real book) it's possible there's some corruption in the book file.  Hopefully Kindle CS can get you sorted out.  All the contact information is in a sticky thread at the top of your Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting section.

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel the image is hidden in a cache on the system, but I can't seem to find out which one, I've looked at all the app's listed in "Settings - More - App's" and I can't seem to identify which one holds the information for the Ghost Tab in Books. 
I'm tempted to do a factory restore rather than wait forever using the Kindle Customer Services,(to be fair I've never used Kindle Customer Services, I'm basing that statement on previous experience with other companies Customer Service).

I've came across another site, with a posting of a very similar problem some people with the Fire HD are having, with Music and Art Work (Album Images), some people say the problem just cleared itself after a while, others are saying the problems has persisted. 
Ahhhh, more riddles to solve  

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you'll find Kindle CS very responsive.  If you contact via email, the first response will probably be a standard script and may not actually address the root of the issue.  Just reply again with 'no, that didn't help' and explain it again more clearly.  But, honestly, this sounds like something you probably should talk to a real person about. If you have the 'call me back' feature (we do in the US) use it. 

Though, if you've not got much on the device, a factory reset may very well fix the problem -- and it may be what they'll end up having you do anyway.  You will lose any personalization and will have to re-download any books, apps, etc.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw a message on Amazon's boards that clearing the Data on the kindle app solved the problem. But that sounds a little scary since I don't know what all that does...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> I saw a message on Amazon's boards that clearing the Data on the kindle app solved the problem. But that sounds a little scary since I don't know what all that does...


Oh. . .that's a good idea. It will clear extraneous information but not reset the device to factory -- so you have to re-register and all that. To do it, swipe to get the menu and tap More, then Applications, then Installed applications then scroll to Amazon Kindle. There are prominent buttons for 'clear data' and 'clear cache'.

Try Clear Cache first: it'll delete temp files that might be causing the problem, but you won't lose your settings.

If that doesn't work try Clear Data -- but I think that's going to be analogous to wiping it completely clean of books. I don't think you'll need to re-register, but you will probably need to re-download all your books. Still, it won't affect any other apps, just kindle content. It's like a factory reset for the kindle reader part only.


----------



## 1more (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone.
I took the plunge and as Ann in Arlington suggested went to Menu > More > Apps > Installed Apps > then cleared Cache, did a 30 second press to the power button and presto image gone. Thanks again, glad to have at last started to understand the way around the menu's.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  So, the lesson is. . .if you have problems with things that should be there and aren't and vice versa, 'clear cache' is a thing to try.

We probably should have remembered this sooner -- it was the way to fix a carousel issue on the first Fire where images were not showing properly.


----------

